# Vray



## sandheep (Dec 7, 2006)

dear friends,

i installed 3d max7 in my system (windows xp2). And then tried to install vray. but an error message is commimg like this " VRayInstall_Adv1460870.exe has encountered a problem and need to close". Pls tell me, what is the problem.

give below is the installatin procedure that i seened in the CD. without extracting the exe file how can find those files for manual installation. And where is that "MAXROOT " directory. pls help me

Automatic installation
In order to install VRay automatically plugin double-click on the setup.exe file and follow the instructions. During the installation process you will be prompted for the directory where to install the VRay files. Choose the MAX root directory (the directory where the 3dsmax.exe file can be found). If anything goes wrong you might consider going to the manual installation.

Manual installation
In order to install VRay manually you will need these files:
VRay40.dll
VRender40.dll
VRayNet40.dlu
VRSpawnServer.exe 
vraydummy.max
These must be placed in the following directories:
[MAXROOT]\VRay40.dll
[MAXROOT]\plugins\VRender40.dll
[MAXROOT]\plugins\VRayNet40.dlu
[MAXROOT]\VRSpawnServer.exe
[MAXROOT]\vraydummy.max
where [MAXROOT] is your Max root directory. The 'plugins' directory can be any of the plugins directory included in your standard max plugins.ini file.
Note:The Basic package installation does not include VRSpawnServer.exe, vraydummy.max and VRayNet40.dlu[/COLOR][/B]


----------



## Chicon (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi sandheep,

The MAXROOT is the directory of 3D Studio Max in which the file *3dsmax.exe* is located.
To find the exact name of the directory :
- click the Start button on your desktop,
- click 'Search' then select 'Files and Folders', the search utility will open
- in the upper input box of the left pane, type in the word *3dsmax.exe* then click the Search button,
- the search utility will browse your hard drive until it finds the file : in the right pane you will see the full path of your MAXROOT folder.

Then, with Explorer, you browse your drive until you reach the folder and you can start copy pasting the needed files from your CD to the folder.


----------



## sandheep (Dec 7, 2006)

my friend, thank u for ur reply. but u forgot to mention, why the error message is comming. because, until last week i installed it suucessfully. one more thing i want to tell u that, in my CD there is only installation setup (Adv1460870.exe ) and installation manual. So pls tell me how can i get these files for manual installation.


----------



## Chicon (Jul 29, 2004)

Sorry, I've misinterpreted your post. As your manual installation shows the way to manually install V-Ray, I thought the needed files were stored on your CD.
For the installation error, you should go and register to this site : http://www.chaoticdimension.com/ (it's the site of the V-Ray creator) to have support. There's also a forum accessible only for people who registered.


----------

